# Colt Christmas Present!



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I just received my first revolver from my mother for Christmas. It belonged to my Grandfather and was given to my mother when he passed away over 20 years ago. It's a Colt Frontier Scout '62. I don't know much about it other than it's a single action revolver, so I've been surfing the net trying found out more about it. It's in perfect condition. Here's a pic... 










If anyone knows anything about this particular Colt revolver, let me know.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, congrats. Perfect condition too 

Great gift!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That is a drop dead beautiful revolver. What caliber is it JS? Looks like maybe a .44cal. How about some more pictures please? A family treasure like that is priceless. Good luck with it.


----------



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice revolver! Take good care of it and maybe someday you can give it to your grand-kids. I was also given a few Colts from my Grandfather. One of which was a .45 that was given to him from John Wayne. They were in the cattle business together. I plan on keeping all his Colts and passing them down as he did. Congrats!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Beautiful Colt, beautiful!
Looks as though the furniture has shrunk a tad from lack of oil/attention?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Holy Moley.......that's a good lookin' gun!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Baldy said:


> That is a drop dead beautiful revolver. What caliber is it JS? Looks like maybe a .44cal. How about some more pictures please? A family treasure like that is priceless. Good luck with it.


It's actually a 22L

It is a family treasure, I'll post more pictures a little later. 



scooter said:


> Beautiful Colt, beautiful!
> Looks as though the furniture has shrunk a tad from lack of oil/attention?


Yeah, it's been sitting in a closet for the last 20 some years, no attention at all. I need to take it apart and oil it up a little. Any idea's for the wood grips...?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> It's actually a 22L
> Yeah, it's been sitting in a closet for the last 20 some years, no attention at all. I need to take it apart and oil it up a little. Any idea's for the wood grips...?


Nothing that I know of will make the grips expand back out to fit the frame again, you could get another set to shoot it with (if you're gonna shoot it) and keep the originals to put back on for "show n tell":smt023


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

What a great christmas present.......:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

JS you might PM Bob and see who made his grips. That pretty puppy needs the best on it. I think the guys name was Gary Crider but I am not sure.


----------

